# Mobile Shop



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

We just bought a new 7' x 12' enclosed cargo trailer for the business. The idea is to turn it into a mobile shop for remodels, repipes, and other multi-day projects which we seem to be getting more of. 

The trailer will be similarly lettered to the vans and will be as organized inside as possible for maximum efficiency. 

Will submit pictures when I have some that are worthy. As of now its just a plan white trailer.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool. Now the plumbers can drive to the site in their own cars.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Cool. Now the plumbers can drive to the site in their own cars.


Uh........no. 

The idea is to leave it onsite and leave vans availed to run service calls without being loaded down with material for jobs. 

With that being said I assume your comment was intended in a snide tone to make something out of nothing.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice Hoosier! I also use a trailer. Mine is a 7x14 v-nose, but it's my main service rig that goes everywhere. My shop is truly where I stop!


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a trailer that is married to my truck. 7X16 and it has most of what i need. let me know if you want any ideas i can post pictures.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

alberteh said:


> I have a trailer that is married to my truck. 7X16 and it has most of what i need. let me know if you want any ideas i can post pictures.


I've been searching for ways to best organize. Would love to see a plumbers cargo trailer as youtube has plenty of carpenters.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

It's currently a bit messy but here you go. 

The shelves are from Home Depot.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

Another angle


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Hey fellas,
I just purchased a 7 x 14 enclosed trailer for my business. I'd appreciate any pictures of the shelves that you installed in yours. I'm kind of a visual person so it would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

FEDguy said:


> Hey fellas,
> I just purchased a 7 x 14 enclosed trailer for my business. I'd appreciate any pictures of the shelves that you installed in yours. I'm kind of a visual person so it would be a great help. Thanks



I've decided to use the Kobalt shelf system from lowes for most of the organizing. Seems solid enough and the versatility for wall hanging is awesome.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ill get some pics of my trailer posted in a little bit for you guys


----------

